# Asian Beauty GamerZ Frostwolf EU rekrutieren wieder!



## Furoz (24. Mai 2011)

*Asian Beauty GamerZ Frostwolf EU rekrutieren wieder!*

Seit Cataclysm sind Gilden sehr wichtig geworden, sie bieten diverse Gildenboni, Unterhaltung
und sorgen dafür, dass man sich nicht ständig mit unfähigen Random-Gruppen herum ärgern muss.
Dies sind genau die Vorteile, die ihr auch bei uns findet.
Wir bieten eine aufgeschlossene, erwachsene Community in der auf jeden einzelnen
geachtet und Rücksicht genommen wird. Wir unterstützen neue Gildenmitglieder bei der Equipsuche durch diverse Instanzen (NH,HC), Raids, aber auch durch verschiedene Berufe. Wer Spaß an PvE, sowie PvP hat ist bei uns genau richtig!
Bei uns findet ihr eine gut organisierte Gilde, mit eigenem TS3, Homepage und vielen Aufstiegsmöglichkeiten.
Unsere Raidleiter, sowie Event-Manager, Gewinnspiel-Manager verhelfen zu gut geplanten Raids und regelmäßigen Events, sowie zu einer guten Atmosphäre, die den Spaß Ingame noch mehr fördern.

Was wir euch bieten:

-> Nette Community die sich gegenseitig hilft
-> PvE, PvP Content auf hohem Niveau.
=>PvE, PvP Raidleader & Event-Manager vorhanden.
-> Gildenevents (Gildentuniere, Old-Time Instanzen, Achievment Runs)
-> Gewinnspiele
-> Aufstiegsmöglichkeiten
-> Loot Council System
-> Gut organisierte Gilde.

Was wir von euch erwarten:

-> Vernünftiges Gear Ilvl 353 (für Raids)
-> mind. blue PvP Eq (Für Rated Bgs)
-> mindestens 18 Jahre alt (17 auch möglich)
-> Überragendes spielen (Movement, Wissen etc.)
-> Stufe 85
-> Aktiv am Spielen
-> Teamspeak 3
-> Regeln einhalten

Für den Fall, das wir euer Interesse geweckt haben findet ihr mehrere Informationen zu den gesuchten Klassen, zu Bewerbungen und zur Gilde "Asian Beauty GameZ" allgemein auf unserer HOMEPAGE


----------



## Furoz (10. Juni 2011)

Zur Zeit suchen wir:

PvE:
1x Holy Priester oder 1x Resto Druide oder 1x Resto Schamane
1x Hunter
1x Hexer

PvP:
1x Resto Schamane
1x Hunter
1x Dk (Frost/Unholy)
1x Warri (Arms/Furor) <--Für Ersatzbank

Liebe Grüße Euer Furoz


----------



## Furoz (16. Juni 2011)

*Update:*
*
PvE*

1x Ele Schami
1x Hunter
1x Hexer

*PvP*

1x Frost/Unholy DK
1x Dudu Tank
ODER
1x Warri Tank
ODER
1x Pala Tank
ODER 
1x Dk Tank

lg Furoz


----------

